# Solved: downloading PDF files...... windows 2008 r2



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Users having issues downloading PDF files
terminal server ( remote desktop users )

they click on download link for pdf
it does not prompt them to download it, it either opens up automatically in IE 8 (browser ) yes, IE8 
if i disable the pdf add-on, it will now download and automatically open up in acrobat reader

how can i get it to just prompt the user to download the file, browse to a folder and save it.

works perfectly in windows 7 and 8 but can't get it working in windows 2008 R2 and its driving me bonkers

thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Looks like a combination of security settings and prompts that may need to be re-set

http://247pearsoned.custhelp.com/ap...internet-explorer:-no-download-prompt-appears


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks


----------

